
Creating linked open data for 5000 works of art - The_ed17
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2016/11/05/wikidata-visiting-scholar-art-dataset/
======
xchaotic
I wonder how it scales beyond that. I've found that graph queries only have
acceptable performance if the graph fits in local memory.

~~~
jerven
Sparql can scale significantly beyond local memory size. As it is really a
relational algebra. Especially for the pattern matching style queries that
most Cypher and sparql queries really are. Traversal depend on locality and
depend vastly on the implementation of they scale of of ram or not.

------
tamersalama
Does anyone know if it's leveraging any of the graph database?

~~~
jerven
Wikidata, uses Blazegraph and the shown services run against that using the
SPARQL api/general query language.

